# JEditorPane + HTML + <img src=file> + JAR = FALSE



## DeeDee0815 (17. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte in einem JEditorPane ein Image einbinden. Und zwar per HTML. Dabei soll das Image in der JAR-Datei der Anwendung liegen. Wie gibt man nun die URL an?


```
JEditorPane edit = new JEditorPane();
edit.setContentType("text/html");
edit.setText("<img border=0 src=\"jar://image.png\">");
```

MfG
DeeDee0815


----------



## MathiasBauer (18. Feb 2008)

Du legst die Datei in deinen Src-Ordner. Oder du kannst auch in deiner Entwicklungsumgebung das Bild in den Ordner kopieren, wo dein Quellcode liegt (Src-Ordner).

Das Bild bindest Du dann mit 
	
	
	
	





```
<img src=\"file:bild.gif\">
```
 ein.


----------



## MathiasBauer (18. Feb 2008)

Okay, funktioniert doch nicht so. Du musst 


```
file:bild.gif
```

durch:


```
"+ new ImageIcon(ClassLoader.getSystemResource("bild.gif"))+ "
```
 ersetzen.


----------



## DeeDee0815 (19. Feb 2008)

Hi Mathias,

vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Hilfe: Ganz genau das habe ich gesucht. Vielen Dank!

MfG
DeeDee0815


----------

